# ''Hoor'' als 'though''



## Alisson Pereira

eno2 said:


> (Klinkt vrij sterk hoor)



Ik moet zeggen dat Ik de hele zin niet begrijp, maar ''klinkt sterk''. Waarom ''vrij''(free?) en hoor(?)? Ik bedoel in deze context. Natuurlijk heb ik G gebruikt en zag ik dit dan: ''sounds pretty strong though''. Kan je dat bevestigen?
Hoor als ''though'' = ''zij studeert niet veel, ze is erg slim hoor''. = ik weet dat ze niet veel tijd besteedt te studeren, maar ze is erg slim zonder te veel studeren.

Klopt dat?
Dank bij voorbaat


----------



## eno2

vrij = nogal = fairly 

Dat was vrij brutaal = dat was  nogal brutaal.

Hoor is  een tussenwerpsel, bevestigend/ versterkend : zeer veel gebruikt.



> In 'ja *hoor*', 'nee *hoor*' enz. is het woordje '*hoor*' een *t**ussenwerpsel* als je het zou moeten ontleden in de grammatica. Tussenwerpsels zijn meestal uitroepen van één woord en hebben met de verdere zin geen verband. Ze vormen alleen *een soort gevoelsmatige versterking *van de uitspraak.





> 'sounds pretty strong though''. Kan je dat bevestigen?


 Ja



> Hoor als ''though''


 Nee
Though= however.
Evenwel. Niettemin.
Met though maak je een klein contrastje.

Tiel:


> Hoor'' als 'thought''


 Though


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ja hoor, dat was een goede verklaring, bedankt!


----------



## eno2

Graag gedaan hoor!


----------



## bamia

Alisson Pereira said:


> Ja hoor, dat was een goede verklaring, bedankt!



You used it correctly, well done!

I'd like to add that excessive use of _hoor_ when engaging in debate can come across as pedantic and annoying. I suggest not overusing it (or even not using it at all) when trying to be persuasive.


----------



## eno2

It can be used a bit reproachfully and correcting. or obstructive. . So if you want to sound a bit reproachfully,  correcting or obstructive, feel free to use it at the end of a fitting  sentence..
<Maar je zit er compleet naast hoor! Denk toch eerst eens goed na.>
<Zoiets zeggen  hoort absoluut niet hoor! Foei!>
Ja hoor is always  affirmative. Except when used ironically: <Ja hoor! Daar gaan we weer!>




bamia said:


> I'd like to add that excessive use of _hoor_ when engaging in debate can come across as pedantic and annoying. I suggest not overusing it (or even not using it at all) when trying to be persuasive.


Yes, I first called it a 'stopwoord', before I called it -more grammatically correct - a tussenwerpsel, and like all stopwoorden, it can quickly become annoying. And as it can sound correcting,, it can  quickly become pedantic, if overused.


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> vrij = nogal = fairly
> Dat was vrij brutaal = dat was  nogal brutaal. *Een understatement: eigenlijk heel brutaal... *
> 
> Hoor is  een tussenwerpsel, bevestigend/ versterkend : zeer veel gebruikt.



*Hoor = though.???  *

Het was niet echt goed, *maar toch* niet al te slecht, _*hoor*_.
It was not really good, *yet *not that bad, _y*ou know/ 
                                    not that bad, though*_

There is no reason to say that "hoor" means "though'". Yet, in some contexts you might be able to translate one by the other. IN my view one cannot give rules for this accidental "exchangeability"!!! But you could say it is some kind of contrast, like yet, still, etc.  Giving general rules for the translation of "(ja,) hoor" will turn out to be very difficult.

I don't think this is a good question, in the sense that it iwll help you express yourself. I'd advise you to *focus on contrast and adding shades, as in 
- It is not simple but it is not that hard either, you know
- You know, I am tired but I am happy*_ (weet je)_
*   I am tired but I am happy as well, you know/ I am tired. I am happy as well though *_(this is not the best sentence, I am afraid)_
....


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> *Hoor = though.???  *






eno2 said:


> Met though maak je een klein contrastje.





> 1.2However; but (introducing something opposed to or qualifying what has just been said)
> 
> _‘her first name was Rose, though no one called her that’_


_Lexico_
Ik zie toch wel contrastjes in je voorbeelden en zou dus though kunnen gebruiken
YOu know zal ook dikwijls goed zijn. Maar dat is Engels, weet je.


----------

